# Artistic mental block; need color advice



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The prop; scrap lumber four tier high shelf for witch scene. Has a nice rustic look. It will hold potion bottles, a skull, some old books, a jol, baskets, etc...

Can't figure what color to paint it. I don't want gray or black unless the consensus states otherwise. I want it to look like an old weathered shelf. Any artistic help would be much appreciated. 
It will be lit via an amber flood (most likely).
Thanks so much.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I have always admired DeadSpiders witches potion shelves, check out http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5737&highlight=shelves


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

heresjohnny said:


> I have always admired DeadSpiders witches potion shelves, check out http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5737&highlight=shelves


I've seen this and love the look, but don't think it would apply to my situation. Guess I'm looking for opinions as to a light vs darker color paint/stain on the wood.
I want the stuff on the shelves to show up but don't think it will be a problem with the lighting.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My first thoughts are of an old kitchen with pale red painted shelves that are crackeled with age. The amber light may work well with the red. Green would be my next color. I think there is a material you can get to give you a crackel finish that goes over the paint. Destressed with a little sand paper and smugged with dark grease to give the look of old used wood. Making it look old and dirty and used is the key no matter what the color or stain.


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

If it isn't too late I'd go for avocado green with the crackle suggested by BD. I would also make it look really old, so don't cover everything completely with paint or sand off the paint where it would naturally rub off. 

Post pictures!


----------

